# Miniature Pinscher/Australian Shepherd?



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

I found this puppy at a rescue that is half miniature pinscher half australian shepherd. What do you guys think? How big would she probably get? I know MPs are really small but ASs are big....

Anyway... I'm still looking for that perfect dog for me, and I thought I would see what people know about those two breeds or even about the mix of the two.

Thanks.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

if it really is a min pin Aussie mix I would expect it to get between 20 and 60 pounds


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

^ yep. My more narrowed down guess would be about 50. Which isn't too bad.


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks. Thank helps a lot.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

well, how's the build? how big is the puppy now? which breed do you think it resembles more now, size wise?


plus, i need a picture of this dog; i own a min pin and i've never seen it mixed with anything other than very tiny dogs.

post a picture!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^^^ditto
I've never seen an Aussie/Min Pin


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Quite often I have seen dogs that people in Rescue say are such and such a breed that look nothing like what that cross would look like. Usually they are just guessing and sometimes the person guessing is not good at it. Also, a lot of the dogs are multi-crosses so it is hard to tell what they are especially when they are puppies. Most black dogs are automatically lab crosses, anything with a blocky build is a pit cross when they could be boxer cross, etc. Unless they have actually seen the parents of your pup I would doubt that he is that cross. Post some pictures.


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

i don't know if I am supposed to post a picture here, but I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know how to get it to be bigger... it's bigger on my computer...


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

ok, I think I fixed it.


----------



## charbadar (Feb 28, 2010)

No way! I'm looking at the same litter, but one of the boys. I was also wondering how big they would get. Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hmm I don't really see any min pin in that pup. Is the mother a min pin?


----------



## Dahliachicken1 (May 4, 2020)

kghbandgeek said:


> I found this puppy at a rescue that is half miniature pinscher half australian shepherd. What do you guys think? How big would she probably get? I know MPs are really small but ASs are big....
> 
> Anyway... I'm still looking for that perfect dog for me, and I thought I would see what people know about those two breeds or even about the mix of the two.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a mini pin mix mini Aussie most wonderful dog I have ever had they get around 10 pounds and there just amazing dogs I have been trying to find people with mini Aussie mix mini pin because I’m looking to breed because there just wonderful they Hardly shed and they’re very smart and very good dogs there great with kids and love to play but love to be a couch potato


----------



## bobbiesmomma (May 13, 2020)

Dahliachicken1 said:


> I have a mini pin mix mini Aussie most wonderful dog I have ever had they get around 10 pounds and there just amazing dogs I have been trying to find people with mini Aussie mix mini pin because I’m looking to breed because there just wonderful they Hardly shed and they’re very smart and very good dogs there great with kids and love to play but love to be a couch potato
> View attachment 262533


Omg! Your baby is soooo beautiful! I actually just got my own mini pin mix mini Aussie four days ago, and I haven’t been able to find them anywhere online, yours is the first I’ve seen! 








My baby, Bobbie, is about 9 weeks old, and she’s the most loving, playful, and sweet little pup. Her most favorite thing to do is sleep at the moment, you’re definitely right about them being cute little couch potatoes! Lol! How long have you had yours? Anything else I should know? I am dying to know more about her breed mix, and can’t seem to find much at all!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The OP hasn't been here for ten years.


----------

